
Ray Dalio's Perspective on Recent Economic and Market Moves - Reedx
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/help-put-recent-economic-market-moves-perspective-ray-dalio/
======
shanebrunette
TLDR: "For all of the previously described reasons, the period that we are now
in looks a lot like 1937."

We are facing a combo of short term and long term debt cycles and correct
policy decisions are more important then ever.

